# What do you most associate with Canada?



## lffıs (Jan 4, 2005)

Top 3, in arbitrary order:

1. Seal massacre









2. Forests, lakes and mountains









3. CN Tower


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*In a word,TORONTO, one of the world's great cities...*


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Moose
2. Ice Hockey
and uh. . .
3. Celine Dion


----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Hosers

Hosers eating the national dish of roast moose ****


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Poutine?


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## ManhattanBoy (Jun 15, 2006)

anywho, eh, Toronto, and hockey.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

our Ottawa Canadian Government, which squeezes money from Alberta and Saskatchewan to Quebec and BC.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Xäntårx said:


> our Ottawa Canadian Government, which squeezes money from Alberta and Saskatchewan to Quebec and BC.


Transfers of money from better off regions to not so rich regions happen in every country. Is there any mechanism where Alberta and Saskatchewan could secede from Canada and would there be any appetite to do so?

Or is the situation not that serious and most people don't resent the transfer of money that much?


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Ottawa, Toronto, Montreal, Halifax (Strip Bar: Ralph's Place???), Sable Island, a huge multinational country with enormous potential. I would forget: NHL


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Lichtstad said:


> Top 3, in arbitrary order:
> 
> 1. Seal massacre
> 
> ...


And I am proud of living in Canada, having beautiful nature, and keep massacre the seals. (In my opinion, we should try to turn this industry into pastories rather than simply killing them)


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> endless fields and ice hockey


Endless fields in the prairies are exactly the proud of Canada (In general), particularly in Ontario and Prairie Provinces. 

Ontario fields looks very much like the Northeast US, while here we resemble the Midwest US.

Ice Hockey is our national sport, which keeps our nation united.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I forgot poet Leonard Cohen and actress Evangeline Lilly - oh yes and Anne of Green Gables!!!


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

The people, very friendly.

Also the police that you always see in films, dressed in red and on the backs of horses.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Paddington said:


> Hosers
> 
> Hosers eating the national dish of roast moose ****


don't diss roast moose **** till you've tried it, eh?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm sorry to offend, but when I think of Canada, I think of Toronto...


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

The seal hunts are for the losers who believe that they have to keep with tradition. Most Canadians do not agree with it.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

The seal hunt is extremely blown out of proportion. People hunt crap all over the world. I don't quite get the big deal. I should mention that I myself don't agree with the seal hunt but I don't understand why it gets all the attention.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Mountains, snow, mounties, CN tower and the maple leaf.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Ice hockey, cold Winters/snow, CN Tower, bilingual nation (French and English), Quebec, Vancouver, A LOT of car parks in Edmonton and Calgary (just an observation from Google Earth), the seal hunts, maple syrup (yum), Innuit, Celine Dion, Shania Twain, and a member of the Commonwealth.


----------



## steveowevo (Jan 27, 2006)

Ugh... I hate our steriotypes, which is basily what this whole thread is about. :bash: 

When I think of Canada i think of wide open spaces. And a bunch of other cool stuff thats too long to list.


----------



## Valeroso (Sep 19, 2004)

Oh, I forgot one point (which is very Canadian): Free universal healthcare!


----------



## Plumber73 (Mar 3, 2005)

It's silly, but I often think of *tonic water* and the word *Canada*.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

^^ that's true :lol:


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

most liveable city >>Vancouver
maple tree
British and french colonies


----------



## Atlanta2006 (May 19, 2006)

HOCKEY
HOCKEY
More HOCKEY
Hockey Night in Canada on CBC
Labatt's (Molson a distant second)
Toronto
CN Tower
Casa Loma
Montreal
Windsor (sneaking across the Ambassador Bridge and being able to buy alcohol at the tender age of 19)
Duty-Free stores
The Beer Store
Brian Mulroney
Montreal
Dudley Dooright


----------



## CKID (Jan 11, 2006)

RICH COUNTRY!!!!! Oil Money Is Flowing out of our Goverments Ass !!!! 
Very Beautiful Cities!!!! 
Vancouver (Tops the top 3 every year!!! For Quality of Life) 
FREEDOM !!!! SAFE !!!! 
Free Health Care 
LOVE TORONTO AND MONTREAL !!!!! So Different!!
French 
CN TOWER 
A Lot Of Hollywood Movie Stars!! Are From Canada!! 
Mike Myers
Rachel McAdams 
eugene levy 
Jim Carrey 
Pam Anderson 
The List Goes on for EVER 
HUGE COUNTRY !!! LAND WISE !!! 2ND BIGGEST IN THE WORLD 
OIL LOT'S OF IT !!!! 
Clean Country
Beautiful Women 
Beautiful Montains
















Nice People !!! 
Beautiful Quebec City!!!! 
Kick Ass Ski Resorts
Love the Climate!!! I don't know how people can't go without living the 4 seasons!!!! Hey it's cold for really 3 months a year!!! Go South for a Week!!! 
CANADA KICKS ASS


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Northern


----------



## sscskyscraperfan (Feb 4, 2004)

*Barbaric* seal hunt (42% of the seals are skinned alive ), cold climate, vast territory with fantastic landscapes, immigrants.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

CKID said:


> RICH COUNTRY!!!!! Oil Money Is Flowing out of our Goverments Ass !!!!


well I wouldn't say that about Canada right now, but soon enough this will be true. the country wasn't built on oil, but other natural resources played a large part.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

^^ Soon will it be true? What do you mean? An oil&gas either from offshore Sable Island, Alaska or Alberta Province?


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Umm..*

Boom,first world country,amazing cities with amazing skylines. I like Canada,Niagara Falls was beautiful,Toronto was gorgeous. I've been there. Its beautiful.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I don't get it? People seem to care a lot about the seal hunt when sometimes actual people get killed around the world and no one seems to care.


----------



## sc4ish (Feb 12, 2006)

cold weather
canadian mounted police
cn tower


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Great country I was there once (hope to return) I travelled through La Belle Province!
Bad food (to fat and too much), great wheater in the summer, endless nature, Kate & Anna McGarrigle, Édith Butler and many more, endless nature, very friendly people (different then here...), people looked a bit like in the seventies over here...also their behaviour, big Americans cars, cheap country (I mean the prices), very cheap gasoline, endless nature heheh.
Freedom. A lot of American influence though...
And indeed the sealhunt! Stop it.
In the news here was often the bad situation of native people...
Icehockey.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

steveowevo said:


> Ugh... I hate our steriotypes, which is basily what this whole thread is about. :bash:


Actually I love our stereotypes.

Without our blessing cold weather in winter, Central Canada would be as dry as Spain.

Without our great warm weather in summer, we won't produce so much food that fills every Canadians' body and still having surplus.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

grachtengordeldier said:


> cheap country (I mean the prices), very cheap gasoline,
> In the news here was often the bad situation of native people...


It's getting very expensive around Vancouver and Toronto, the 2 largest city in Canada. Montreal is not far behind.

About native people: Yes most of them are in bad situation, actually most Whites don't care to help them until around 1990s. Nunavut is separated from NWT... but the future is not very promising unless even more economic activity in the region. Nunavut's advantage is having large territory with very low population density. At the same time, this could be its disadvantage as well--- this discourages higher economic activity in the region because of high transport cost. Down in the provinces they are having much discrimination, and low social status, sadly. Inuit traditions is still affecting their lifestyle, including a lot of bad habits and alcohol drinking.


----------

